# Electric brake



## Mikelkie (Apr 3, 2018)

I was getting tired of stopping the drill by hand or wait for it to stop by itself
to change from drill bit to a tap.
So i build and fitted a dc electric brake and foot switch. It stops almost immediately now
and a pleasure to use with both hands free.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2018)

very nice, can you post pictures???


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 3, 2018)

Mikelkie said:


> I was getting tired of stopping the drill by hand or wait for it to stop by itself
> to change from drill bit to a tap.
> So i build and fitted a dc electric brake and foot switch. It stops almost immediately now
> and a pleasure to use with both hands free.


Tell us more.  Pics, too.


----------



## Mikelkie (Apr 4, 2018)

The wiring consists of two contactors each with two sets normally closed (n/c) auxiliaries to avoid the closing of a contactor whilst the other one is closed. ie. electrical interlock
The second set of n/c aux. is to close the brake contacor to inject a dc current into the
running winding of the motor, supplied by a transformer and bridge rectifier.
The timer is set to energize the brake cotactor for the period needed to stop the motor. I also included a foot switch forward and reverse then it leave both hands free 
to locate drill points etc. I hope the diagram is legible. I will answer any question where
possible. Thanx for the interest shown
Mike


----------

